# penn sv5000 question



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i have a cheap penn spinning reel its the silverado sv5000 the main gear assymbly has a couple teeth broke off and i want to replace it but the part seems to be discontinued does anyone know if there is another main gear that might fit maybe out of a fierce 5000 or some other 5000 model ??? or am i wasting my time......i like the reel and would haate to throw it out over such a cheap fix


----------



## Tcheeks38 (Feb 11, 2013)

I think those are fairly nice reels from there period of production. have you tried getting the part directly from penn? or Mikes reel repair on the internet?


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

i havent directly contacted penn but i found a parts diagram and price sheet and it said the main assy. has been discontinued i guess i should prob go ahead and email penn......dont know why i havent already seems like the obvious route lol


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

just found it on mikes in stock for $3.42 thanks for your help tcheeks38 i am happy happy happy


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Scott's Bait and Tackle

Penn reel parts..Not available. You got lucky at Mikes.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

no it was mikes reel repair online i wouldnt dare shop at mikes gun shop or scotts outdoors ive had nothing but bad experiences with their staff and after my last visit that ended in a conflict with mr.mike the owner over a restock fee on a gun that they wouldnt let me leave with after months of waiting for it 2 arrive i will NEVER set foot in one of his stores again and im not a felon btw i am perfectly legal to own and buy firearms


----------

